# Day 5 / Day 6 blasts is there a difference?



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi Crystal,
Thanks for taking the time to reply!!I am doing a FET,I have 4 frozen blasts. As far as I know on the day of transfer during the fresh cycle some of them had reached blast (day 5) and some reached blast on day 6. So we have day 5 and day 6 blasts I think!!Just wondering is there a diff in success rates between the 2 and whatare our chances of having 2 to transfer?
Thanks again,
Shoster


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Hopestar said:


> Hi Crystal,
> Thanks for taking the time to reply!!I am doing a FET,I have 4 frozen blasts. As far as I know on the day of transfer during the fresh cycle some of them had reached blast (day 5) and some reached blast on day 6. So we have day 5 and day 6 blasts I think!!Just wondering is there a diff in success rates between the 2 and whatare our chances of having 2 to transfer?
> Thanks again,
> Shoster


Hello Shoster,

Embryos that reach the blastocyst stage by day5 are generally slighter better that those that get there by day six but pregnancy rates are still good using day 6 blastocysts.

It depends on the way in which your clinic freezes the embryos - vitrification or slow freezing but generally rates are quoted around 70-90% surviving the thaw process. But you should ask the clinic for their statistics.

Bet wishes


----------

